# Swan Valley Toddler Dress - Free - K



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

http://wayfaringyarns.com/swan-valley-toddler-dress/
Hope you enjoy this pattern written for 1T, 2T and 3T. Be warned I only knitted the 1T size, so let me know if there are any errors if you give the other sizes a try!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you, very sweet dress.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

So cute! Thanks for posting!


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern and such a cute model


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful wee dress,thanks for posting.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ANoviceKnitter said:


> http://wayfaringyarns.com/swan-valley-toddler-dress/
> Hope you enjoy this pattern written for 1T, 2T and 3T. Be warned I only knitted the 1T size, so let me know if there are any errors if you give the other sizes a try!


How do I download. I seem to be going in a circle.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

This is so adorable!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Grandma Laurie said:


> This is so adorable!


Did you download it?


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> How do I download. I seem to be going in a circle.


It is on Ravelry. Do a search for Swan Valley Toddler Dress. That's what I did.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Grandma Laurie said:


> It is on Ravelry. Do a search for Swan Valley Toddler Dress. That's what I did.


Ah ha. Cuz I just went round and round on the link in the OP.


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> Ah ha. Cuz I just went round and round on the link in the OP.


Sorry ladies! I'm new with links and downloads, but I think I have the problem solved now 😁👍🏻😊


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ANoviceKnitter said:


> Sorry ladies! I'm new with links and downloads, but I think I have the problem solved now 😁👍🏻😊


We found it. NO harm no foul.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Ah ha. Cuz I just went round and round on the link in the OP.


Were you able to download it now?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Grandma Laurie said:


> Were you able to download it now?


As soon as I check out Ravelry I'll have it. Thanks.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sweet dress! Thank you


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks so much for this pattern. Your designs on your blog site are stunning! You are no novice! All the best.


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

suzanne18 said:


> Thanks so much for this pattern. Your designs on your blog site are stunning! You are no novice! All the best.


Most of the designs on my blog aren't mine, just links to free patterns I like. I have only 3 patterns published on Ravelry currently, hoping to put up more in August.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Very Nice Dress. Thank you for the download and website.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Ok...Well, I am looking forward to making the dress, and I guess my "likes" are similar to yours!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

ANoviceKnitter said:


> http://wayfaringyarns.com/swan-valley-toddler-dress/
> Hope you enjoy this pattern written for 1T, 2T and 3T. Be warned I only knitted the 1T size, so let me know if there are any errors if you give the other sizes a try!


This dress is so cute, thankyou for the post! 
The range of mts. behind us is the Swan Range, and Swan Lake is 20 miles south. We vend there for the Huckleberry Festival. 
DH worked in Czech several years, we love Prague!


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Many thanks! This is now on my list of children's clothers to knit for the sheer fun of it.


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

Montana Gramma said:


> This dress is so cute, thankyou for the post!
> The range of mts. behind us is the Swan Range, and Swan Lake is 20 miles south. We vend there for the Huckleberry Festival.
> DH worked in Czech several years, we love Prague!


Ooo, you're near the border! Hope you're having as beautiful a summer as we are 😀 I was in Prague for the first time last fall and loved it! We stayed above the town by the castle. I tried to go to Martina's yarn store, but it was closed 😪. Did you ever make it there?
Selena


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

ANoviceKnitter said:


> Ooo, you're near the border! Hope you're having as beautiful a summer as we are 😀 I was in Prague for the first time last fall and loved it! We stayed above the town by the castle. I tried to go to Martina's yarn store, but it was closed 😪. Did you ever make it there?
> Selena


Not to the yarn store but a zillion antique stores, crystal and the bakeries!! Bought nice crochet thread at Tesco, have one left. Our apartment was about 1 mile from Old Town Square and we walked every morning past there to a French restaurant that actually served an American breakfast, DH was happy with bacon and eggs, I loved the musli and yogurt.
Did you note where the moat had been up at the castle? The windows in the castle were so beautiful, finished around 1936? The castle was started in 111 I think. Loved the old everywhere.
We cannot see many miles for smoke just now, I will start coughing in a couple days. Been record heat too. Summers here are usually close to perfect for me. Warm days, cool nights.
I love to drive through Wyoming on the way to Colorado to see the kids. But there seem to be less and less antelope every year?
I will make that dress some day, I have a few ahead in line!


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

This is a sweet little pattern and with 2 new granddaughters born this year it could come in very handy. I was fascinated by the name, as I live quite close to the Swan Valley just out of Perth, Western Australia. As we have VERY warm summers, this pattern is perfect.
Thanks 
Maureen


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

So cute, Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

P.S.I should have added that the Swan Valley in W.Australia is so named because the Swan River runs through it. This river was named by our first explorers after our native Black swans, which had never been seen before. The black swan is our State emblem.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Lovely dress, thank you for pattern.


----------



## Pat6191 (Jan 25, 2013)

It is such a pretty little dress. Thanks for putting your pattern up on Ravelry, it's in my library now. Can't wait to make it!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you for posting. Lovely dress!


----------



## Sara Mae (Feb 23, 2015)

so cute thank you


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swan-valley-toddler-dress


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

That really is a sweet little dress, NK ... sweet little toddler, too.


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

Maureen Therese said:


> This is a sweet little pattern and with 2 new granddaughters born this year it could come in very handy. I was fascinated by the name, as I live quite close to the Swan Valley just out of Perth, Western Australia. As we have VERY warm summers, this pattern is perfect.
> Thanks
> Maureen


Maureen, I also live close to a Swan Valley in eastern Idaho. The Snake River (named for the winding shape, not the animal!) runs through this valley and it is just beautiful. The swans migrate here in spring from more southern climes to nest. I would love to see your black swans. My husband has traveled to your area quite a bit, it's one of his favorite places. I hope to make the trip with him one day!


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

On my do list. Really cute ! Thanks Tancie


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Love it, thank you!


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

Love, love, love this pattern. No frills, which I prefer over all the frills usually associated with little girls.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Very cute!! Thanks for the post!!


----------



## yeddie52 (Nov 5, 2012)

You are the best! Thanks. Another to add to my work in progress pile...


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

What a cute pattern. Thanks for the link.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sweet little dress ! Thank you for sharing ! &#128077;


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the link


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Darling dress.. Thanks for the pattern...


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

cute thank you :thumbup:


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern for that lovely dress, I have
a granddaughter that will be 2 this September.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice dress. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Ruth'szoo (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you for your own beautiful pattern! I thought it was someone else's pattern until reading your notes.


----------

